# Fiber one bars and increased gas/bloating



## JustJoe25 (Mar 14, 2015)

Well a few weeks ago I started going through bouts of diarrhea/constipation. Pretty sure I have IBS because my family has a history of it, but I haven't officially got diagnosed yet. Anyways I've never had the best diet when it came to fiber and I was eating a lot of protein. I bought fiber gummys and fiber one bars which I've been using daily. This has gotten rid of the constapation completely with no straining. I still get diarrhea though but it usually doesn't occur until my second or third BM of the day (all within a few hours of waking up). Well I've noticed since increasing my fiber in take I've had bloating, gas, and pain on the sides of my abdomen. Today I still took the fiber gummy's, but haven't had a fiber one bar. I notice less gas and I'm not feeling bloated or like I have trapped gas. Has this happened to anyone else?

Also what are other ways to increase fiber in take? Today I had a sweet potato, garden salad, popcorn, and of course the fiber gummy's but I know to stick to that everyday don't be easy and I would likely need more options. I like how the fiber is helping to pass my stools but I do not like the trapped gas feeling at all.


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

Gas is a very common side effect of eating those Fiber One bars. They have chicory root in them which acts like a laxative and can cause other unpleasant reactions in the bowels.


----------



## Yoga32 (Feb 21, 2017)

I once made the mistake of eating two fiber one bars - they cause terrible stomach pain. Now I avoid them all together.


----------

